# Megs new Product



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Meguairs have launched some new pads, backing plate but also a new LSP
called "365 paint protect" where 365 is the number the days the say the durability is.










•It's all about protection… that LASTS!
•Many consumers are looking for a simple, once or twice a year product to protect their paint, but…
•They want a quick, easy solution, AND...
•It must perform, as evidenced by beading water for a long, long time

Product Features:

•Innovative, pure synthetic protection
•Tenacious, Hydrophobic Polymer Technology
•Continues to bead after 50 washes providing 4 season durability
•Applies easier than a traditional wax
•Simply wipe on, wipe off
•Won't whiten on trim


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like good stuff. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sounds like a game changer


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Definitely sounds like the miracle product.....

Prices, availability, suppliers?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

If this is as good as they say it is then it will be a must buy detailing product.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

gally said:


> Definitely sounds like the miracle product.....
> 
> Prices, availability, suppliers?


Meguairs online show price in dollars at $9.99 and reckon availability will be from early December.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> Meguairs online show price in dollars at $9.99 and reckon availability will be from early December.


be about £19.99 here then lol


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> be about £19.99 here then lol


If it wasn't true that would be funny


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking at the Meguirs online forums, Megs Technical staff made the following comments about the product:

"This is most definitely NOT a take on Hydro2 by any means. It applies like a wax but won't haze over like one, and it contains extremely durable polymers that will bead water through 50+ car washes. We know that because we literally hand washed a car, on more than one occasion, more than 50 times and the water still beaded. When we did this with more traditional waxes/sealants on the same panel, the traditional wax beading would fade and all but disappear far sooner depending on the product."

"this product is not about gloss but rather protection. Ultimate Wax and NXT should prove a bit glossier but this will easily out last them, hands down."

"Ultimate Wax will win out on gloss, no doubt about it. This product's big claim to fame is the durability."


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Meguiars seem to be focussing on beading in the marketing. As I understand it, beading is good, but there is no mention of UV protection, chemical resistance etc
Be interested in trying it though.

Richard

How about some free samples Meguiars!???


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bill58 said:


> Meguairs online show price in dollars at $9.99 and reckon availability will be from early December.


Seems too cheap


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks impressive stuff, just read through their forum. Roll on December! This product is right up my street!


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you know where and when this can be purchased?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> Meguairs online show price in dollars at $9.99 and reckon availability will be from early December.


:thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I see they are doing a new large orbit da aswell .


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I cant see this fitting in with most on here imo ! they say it wont win out on gloss and its more about durability !
We all want GLOSS - dont we ?
I think more for the car dealer, they can tell their customers that car is protected with "Meguiars Paint Protect" and it'll last for 50 washes, and lets face it that'll be at least 2 years for most car owners :lol:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

chefy said:


> ...and it'll last for 50 washes, and lets face it that'll be at least 2 years for most car owners :lol:


Well 50 washes at 1 every 2weeks =~ 2 years! I don't know many non-enthuiasts who even wash that regularly! So it would really last up to 3/4 years in some cases* lol!

I don't quite get the marketing of the product... If it's too good to be true, it usually is. It's a 473ml bottle! And looks to be a liquid (suppose it could be gel). How much product would it need per application? If it then lasts as long as they say you'll never need to buy another LSP for years! So they're killing their own market?

* Bearing in mind, I expect they'll be assuming it's washed with an LSP safe soap, no caustic pre-wash mixtures that most local hand car washes use!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Realistically, Megs tech team will have used the most gentle car wash soaps, techniques and mitts possible, so lets be practical and make 50 wash's into 20+ real world car washs.

So 6 months+ would make it one of the recently emerging breed of synthetic easy to use "sealants", like Sonax LPT, Topaz etc which seem to be the next generation to stuff like Armor All, Autoglym EGP by being much easier to apply and a bit longer lasting.

I do think that after 6 months, any easy to apply finish is probably feeling the effects of sunlight and weather though ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Certainly an interesting product to keep an eye on


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> If it then lasts as long as they say you'll never need to buy another LSP for years! So they're killing their own market?
> 
> My thoughts exactly - anyway - 50+ washes - my a4ss


----------



## the_swede (Dec 7, 2014)

I have tried both this paint protector from meg and topaz from autosmart. 
Simpel choice: autosmart gives the car much better shine.
I do this for à living and have tested almost everything. 
(Autosmart rules as always)


----------

